# What's your favourite Pelican Case Color



## FredericoFreire (Sep 1, 2010)

Consider as being a Small case type (1120 or 1150).

Please vote!


----------



## red_hackle (Sep 1, 2010)

Tough call... I'll have to go with black on this one.

If and when I get a second case I may go with a signal colour (yellow or orange) which would be easier to locate in poor lit situations.:candle:

Oh no... I sense another purchase coming up.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have:
1495 black
1450 black
1300 red
1050 yellow

I really like the look of the Tan ones however they wont match anything I have.

So I'll keep buying black.


----------



## SARLights (Sep 2, 2010)

Black, followed closely by a hi-viz color. 
Black just goes with everything, and doesn't draw stares as much as a 'military' color one would. Though I admit, I love wheeling around an OD peli around humming the MI theme song under my breath as much as the next guy.


----------



## FredericoFreire (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for your votes and comments. Please keep voting. But I think I have choosen the black one.


----------



## SARLights (Sep 2, 2010)

Fred:
If I may ask, what would it be used for?

If it were going to be used for use in an extreme outdoors setting, I would vote for orange instead, or if it were for hunting, od green or tan. A little bit of context would be nice.


----------



## ARA (Sep 2, 2010)

Although i voted for desert tan, for smaller single cell lights or for a battery case i would'nt mind the orange one


----------



## FredericoFreire (Sep 2, 2010)

It will be used to keep my Cmacclel Mag Mini Hid free from scratches. I already have a black Pelican 1450 with a bunch of nice lights, but I think that the Mini Hid should stay in a smaller case, so I can take to several places. Having a case that big like the 1450 is a no go to take with me. I think that the 1150 is the smallest one that still fits the Mini Hid inside.

A colored Palican should be nice too, it will stay most of the time on my desk. I will not take it to a camping, hunting, missions or something like that. By the way, my Mini Hid is silver color, which fits great with the black and discrete case. :naughty:

What do you think?


----------



## ejot (Sep 2, 2010)

Tough one, they're all awesome. Tan gets my vote, especially big roller cases in tan. And of course orange is sweet. :thumbsup:

I have a few other cases but no other colors:







edit...


ARA said:


> Although i voted for desert tan, for smaller single cell lights or for a battery case i would'nt mind the orange one


Haha, I hadn't read your post, I guess we agree.


----------



## american lockpicker (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a yellow one(voted for that) but black is nice too.


----------



## ARA (Sep 3, 2010)

ejot said:


> edit...
> 
> Haha, I hadn't read your post, I guess we agree.



 We are flashoholics :buddies:

Edit:

Great picture, love em all


----------



## FredericoFreire (Sep 3, 2010)

I just chose the black one since this is the only ones that opticshq has in stock.

Maybe the orange will be the next one.

Thanks everyone! :twothumbs


----------



## techwg (Jan 30, 2017)

I hate to necropost but I would love to see more vote results and people's opinions of what a particular pelican case colour means to them. For example yellow meaning dangerous chemicals, olive meaning military hardware etc etc.


----------



## kj2 (Jan 31, 2017)

Try to use black for my lights and yellow or batteries.


----------



## Balance 58 (Feb 4, 2017)

These are actually my two favorite colors, but in reverse in terms of usage.




kj2 said:


> Try to use black for my lights and yellow or batteries.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 4, 2017)

I have black, yellow and tan but like tan most.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Mar 12, 2017)

Still have a few unaccounted for. This is what I got together quickfast


----------



## alterrain (Mar 26, 2017)

I have tan and black, couldn't decide... best of both worlds lol


----------

